# Wet Wade?



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

I have not been fishing since March....Is there anyone out wet wading the Galveston area yet or still too cool?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I read a report from Capt Ging they are wet wading in Matty.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

only if your nutz havn't dropped yet.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I waded wet yesterday in POC with no problem. It is a little cooler today but if the wind dies down it should be OK. It sure is nice to get out of those waders!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

It may be warm enough while in the water......but a boat ride in these cool mornings with wet pants could be chilly/cold.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was at West Bay last week. Water temp was 71 degrees


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Why is everyone so anxious every year to wade wet ? If there's even a question I'm in my warm, dry & expensive waders


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Went to beach yesterday, it was fine as long as the sun is out.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I wet waded yesterday starting at 8:00 am and even though the air temp was a little nippy the warmer water felt good. By the time I got out, around 2 pm it was warm enough for a comfortable ride back to the ramp.
I love my expensive waders when it is too cold to go without them but i will wade wet as soon as I can. It is easier to move around, the wade boots are lighter and it is a whole lot easier to pee.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Why is everyone so anxious every year to wade wet ? If there's even a question I'm in my warm, dry & expensive waders


So I don't have to peel them off to pee !


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

I tend to have a full boat on the first few trips of 4~5 people...the less equipment i can talk them out of bringing the less sh!t i got flinging around the boat!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wet waded West Galveston all weekend no problem. Little bite when you first jump in but otherwise comfortable.


----------

